# Replaced speaker on MTH Proto 1 Santa F 0-6-0 steam engine-now engine does not move



## N5CJONNY (Nov 5, 2015)

After reading on this forum about MTH speaker deterioration, I decided to replace the speaker on my MTH 0-6-0 Santa Fe starter set steam engine I had purchased in 1998. Many years ago I had replaced the Battery with a BCR and all has been fine until today. I had received the speaker from Amazon with the same specs of 8 ohm ,1.0 watt and the same dimensions. while changing the speaker the rear electro coupler crumbled apart. Since I don't use an operating coupler anyway, I had on hand a non operating coupler which I installed. When I decided to test everything I warmed up the engine to charge the BCR like I always do and sound and lights came on no problem. The engine will not move forward however. My question is does the issue have to do with not having the electro coupler plugged into the board causing the neutral state? Any ideas as to what the problem is is greatly appreciated.


----------



## N5CJONNY (Nov 5, 2015)

Well I tried running this engine again for the third time and now it seems to work! I don't know what happened to make things function, but all seems to be good now, go figure. Thinking about this engine further and I vaguely remember that on rare occasions this has happened in the past. I guess the 3rd times the charm.


----------



## N5CJONNY (Nov 5, 2015)

FYI, The reason the engine moves forward now is because after the second time of trying to get the engine to move I had then plugged in the electro coupler back into the board and even though there is no electro coupler connected the circuit is completed evidently when the plug is plugged into the socket. So now things work as they should. Problem solved the hard way.


----------

